# cant get work



## colin909 (Feb 16, 2009)

hi i am new to these forums, i moved to brisbane at the start of january with the missus, got an appartment straight away. i am a blocklayer by trade i was told i would have no problem finding work before i got here but now with the more time that is passing i know the inevitable is going to happen and i am going to have to head back home to ireland. i have been applying for work in every kind of job but cant seem to get anything. just want to see is there anyone else in the same situation as myself and how are they dealing with it. would love to get some advice of any kind.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

I'm really sorry you're having such problems getting a job.....it must be incredibly frustrating.

Well, apart from the obvious (which you would have already done) like contacting agencies, writing/phoning/emailing building companies, cold calling on building sites, I really don't know what other avenues for you to try.

Hopefully, some bright spark on here will have another idea for you to try.

Dolly


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

colin909 said:


> hi i am new to these forums, i moved to brisbane at the start of january with the missus, got an appartment straight away. i am a blocklayer by trade i was told i would have no problem finding work before i got here but now with the more time that is passing i know the inevitable is going to happen and i am going to have to head back home to ireland. i have been applying for work in every kind of job but cant seem to get anything. just want to see is there anyone else in the same situation as myself and how are they dealing with it. would love to get some advice of any kind.


Hey Colin, whereabouts in Brisbane are ya?

Construction work in Brisbane always dries up at the festive period but picks up again after the new year. Hang on in there mate - you WILL get a job, anyone who is looking for a job will get one sooner or later, it all comes down to your funds - just work out how much time you have left here money wise and obviously put the flight ticket money aside but it shouldn't come to that.

I understand your worries as we were in the same situation when we arrived in October, used up loads of savings on rent etc as hubby couldn't land a job - and oh boy we panicked but he went at in every day all day until someone gave him a job.

Apparently the first job in Oz is the hardest one to land but once you have your foot in the door, yer in and there's no stopping you. Don't give up, keep trying and spend the day landing yourself on site with the intention of starting the job right away if needed.

Good luck and keep in touch and let us all know how you get on


----------



## colin909 (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks for the replys, just going to keep tryin.


----------



## smac (Dec 12, 2008)

best of luck with the job hunting mate,im a brickie too,in the middle of visa application,let us know how u get on,cant be much worse than back home here in ireland,good luck


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Its the way it is........................


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Colin,

Recruitment process in Oz itself seems to be long. Employers normally process recruitment in 6 to 8 weeks. You will get thru soon.

Good Luck and God Bless You.

devi


----------



## willow2009 (Feb 2, 2009)

hope the job hunting is going somewhere. Hubby and I are arriving in 3.3 weeks and im hoping he finds something as well even if its labouring for now.


----------



## oopa (Jan 29, 2009)

wow i thought there was loads of work out there for us brickies??
we have just started our visa application for melbourne...
keep your post up to date mate.
i'm sure you will find something, my bro in law moved out there 10 years ago, he was a bricky not a very good one mind you but he found plenty of work in the end but you have to be prepared to travel by all accounts 
good luck mate i wish you and your family all the luck!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Well guys i know an English lassie, they have been here 6 weeks, her oh is a brickie and he still can't find any work - and he has been out every day almost begging


----------



## oopa (Jan 29, 2009)

hmmmm not good, what part do they live in mate?


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

oopa said:


> hmmmm not good, what part do they live in mate?


Cleveland, don't know about the city center but it's all over


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

*Is it the same for plasters????*




scottishcelts said:


> Cleveland, don't know about the city center but it's all over


Hiya

My oh is a plasterer is it the same for them?? it is worrying for when we get there but we won't be over until i get my job as a midwife. I need my security for my family (oh my god i sound like the man of the house! but hey my oh has always been the breadwinner!!) i feel like my roles reversed. To be honest my hubby will need to work so we can live up to the lifestyle we have in the uk.....very worrying isn't it. Is it as bad in all areas of queensland or just brissie????

Thanks Lisa


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

I know on the sunshine coast there is no work still.
my DH could get anything in his trade so took a job working in a race track cutting grass.

as far as i know its every were forall trades, two people i know have come home because they couldnt get work. 

we came home, my dh was meant to go back for tunnel building in brisbane but the work is cancelled on till the down turn is over. 


for any one going over just take in to account it might be hard to get work in your field but you can get work doing somthing else to tide you over work is work as they say.


----------



## sim (May 10, 2008)

*Good reading for those looking for a job*

I know it might not be entirely _kosher_ to link to another forum, but I thought that since a) it's not a competing one and b) the conversation is highly interesting and relevant to many people here, it'd be okay. Any moderator disagreeing can remove this post.

Anyway, there's a very interesting thread at Whirlpool Broadband forums on skilled immigrants' difficulties in finding a job in Australia in the current economic climate. It's well worth reading:

No chances for newly skilled migrants? - Jobs - IT Industry - Whirlpool Broadband Forums

The thread can be a bit depressing at times, but it also includes some good advice.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

sim said:


> I know it might not be entirely _kosher_ to link to another forum, but I thought that since a) it's not a competing one and b) the conversation is highly interesting and relevant to many people here, it'd be okay. Any moderator disagreeing can remove this post.


That forum isn't in competition with this one but it's still against the rules to post an unsolicited link (which is to stop spammers). 

Your post could be in reply to those looking for work so I've merged it with this thread - hopefully that's a win-win situation 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

sim said:


> I know it might not be entirely _kosher_ to link to another forum, but I thought that since a) it's not a competing one and b) the conversation is highly interesting and relevant to many people here, it'd be okay. Any moderator disagreeing can remove this post.
> 
> Anyway, there's a very interesting thread at Whirlpool Broadband forums on skilled immigrants' difficulties in finding a job in Australia in the current economic climate. It's well worth reading:
> 
> ...



Sim and Kaz,

Thank you very much for your posting. That was a lot to know about. There were cases very close to my experience.

I was granted 495, the so-called SIR during 2006. With colorful dreams I landed in Adelaide in Aug 2006. I am an Accountant from India and even before landing there I started applying for jobs online. I did’nt actually remember how many applications I have sent after reaching there. But during a period of 3 months I received only one interview call. But I received a lot of regret-letters from employers stating one same reason that my profile did not match their requirement. There were Jobnetwork agencies that should help new immigrants but their service was limited especially to my visa 495. I was prepared to work in any area. Meanwhile I learned operating a fork-lift as I used to see a lot of casual positions in daily newspapers. But that still did’nt work. I wonder why my profile is not suitable when the principles of accounting or the operation of load shifting equipment does’nt change with the person who is dealing with them. All my 10 years of experience in middle-level management was simply thrown away with these regret-letters I received every day. Getting an interview call itself is the tough task. Unless you face the employer how can you present yourself of what you have? After 3 months I made it back to my home-country and within another one month I was again in a similar position with a handsome pay-pack. On my way back while check-in at Adelaide Airport I received another call from an Air-conditioning workshop to attend for an interview the next day. Funny??

Although my case sounds peculiar I would like to share what I have learned during those three months in Oz.

1) Employers look for a PR and not a temp. resident visa like 495.
2) The recruitment process is very slow and it lasts for almost 6-8 weeks from the day we apply.
3) Australian qualifications and assessments are a must for employers to even shortlist for an interview. That is the first place where people fail to get interview calls.
4) Local references would help you even upto 50% of effort to secure employment.
5) Develop as many friends as you can. Try volunteering which would expand your network.
6) They rightly say in your visa-grant letter that you must be prepared to afford staying for few months without employment. So save as much as you can, before your arrival.

But guys, I haven’t gave up. I am in process of obtaining PR. I obtained membership of NIA and preparing for CPA before my 175 is granted. I would ensure that this time, it’s my time. Rest is HIS GRACE.

Good luck to all and wish me too.

Cheers,
dp


----------



## haoma2008 (Nov 19, 2008)

Actually I have read an article on the newspaper here in OZ a few months. It said it is common for newly arrived PR in OZ not getting any job (related to their profession) for a least a year here. It said nearly 100% migrant originally from Asia countries cannot get a job for the first year. The situation already bad for PR. If you only have temporary resident, it maybe even worse.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

haoma2008 said:


> Actually I have read an article on the newspaper here in OZ a few months. It said it is common for newly arrived PR in OZ not getting any job (related to their profession) for a least a year here. It said nearly 100% migrant originally from Asia countries cannot get a job for the first year. The situation already bad for PR. If you only have temporary resident, it maybe even worse.


I think in some cases people may have to re-train since just because people are let in the country doesn't mean that they fulfil all the requirements of their trade or profession in Oz. 

Also it depends on what people are willing to do. I know of people (with PR or temp visas) taking 'lesser' jobs for a while until they pass the requirements here. 

Migrants also have to research the areas they are moving to, to make sure as PR that their skills / trade are required there. 

The only way to be virtually guaranteed a job is to have an employer sponsored visa. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

haoma2008 said:


> Actually I have read an article on the newspaper here in OZ a few months. It said it is common for newly arrived PR in OZ not getting any job (related to their profession) for a least a year here. It said nearly 100% migrant originally from Asia countries cannot get a job for the first year. The situation already bad for PR. If you only have temporary resident, it maybe even worse.


my DH had no problems getting a job in his trade , welder when we first arrived he could be picky !"it was just before Christmas when the two mines closed down then he was made redundant and the company closed down a long with 3 other companies, even his Australia co workers couldn't get work.


----------



## charlene130685 (Mar 11, 2009)

its so worrying i can understand we are half way through the visa process my partner is one of those on th demand list he is a plumber and a gas fitter but we have just recenly been hearing a lot of bad about the work in oz it is really putting us into two minds please keep post up to date and let us know how you get on 
Good luck and best wishes 
I will also keep an ear open for you if i hear anything i will let you know


----------



## haoma2008 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yesterday the news came out said that the unemployment rate is 4.6 per cent which is the highest in the last 4 years in OZ. 651000 jobs lost in February. This isn't looking good....


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

haoma2008 said:


> Yesterday the news came out said that the unemployment rate is 4.6 per cent which is the highest in the last 4 years in OZ. 651000 jobs lost in February. This isn't looking good....


What the statistics probably don't say in what trades / skills those jobs were lost, and in what geographical areas. 

Some factories have closed but the people on visas are usually more skilled than that so you have to put things into perspective.....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i think one has to be open to taking jobs in the initial stage of migrating. i mean, if we keep ourselves more flexible with the kind of jobs that we take up initially, it will make life easier and i guess atleast the monies will keep flowing rathr thn taking out from our saving.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

kaz101 said:


> What the statistics probably don't say in what trades / skills those jobs were lost, and in what geographical areas.
> 
> Some factories have closed but the people on visas are usually more skilled than that so you have to put things into perspective.....


yes it is mostly in trades, but it is effecting other work as well, plus if it does gets worse who will get jobs first!!!!

I personally think it wont matter how skilled you are the jobs will go to Australians first and so it should be as well, i wish home was the same, its just horrible for us expats trying to make a go...

my DH was highly skilled, even told in companies to slow down and not work so hard, he wasn't  just going his own pace, but he could not find work any were as a welder/ fabricator on the Sunny coast


----------



## charlene130685 (Mar 11, 2009)

Really does put you in two minds if its worth going we have heard so mmuch good everyone moving to oz and loads happier and now it comes about that the jobs arent really there screws your head up a bit x


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> i think one has to be open to taking jobs in the initial stage of migrating. i mean, if we keep ourselves more flexible with the kind of jobs that we take up initially, it will make life easier and i guess atleast the monies will keep flowing rathr thn taking out from our saving.


Very true, my Dh took work on a horse racing track to keep the money coming in the wages were very bad $450 to $500 a week and we had 4 small childeren to feed as well one only a 4 months at the time. we managed but not something we could do long term we didnt come to Australia to be worse off than we were at home

but at the end of the day work is work and we were gald to have it


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

I agree that jobs should be offered to australians first because when i qualified as a staff nurse in the i found it very difficult to secure a post at the time because all the best jobs were taken by people in the philippines. We all need to work (well most of us!) and it was annoying when you are born in your country of origin and the posts are taken by immigrants. So yes i can understand that and it is scary to be in the other shoes. My hubby is a plasterer and is willing to lend his hand to anything when we get there as i will be the one who secures a job first. If it happens that i don't, then we won't be going as soon as anticipated!


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry i was supposed to say in the UK!!!! Blimey the stress is effecting my keyboard skills......


----------



## swearle (Mar 13, 2009)

*Sharks feeding time*



colin909 said:


> hi i am new to these forums, i moved to brisbane at the start of january with the missus, got an appartment straight away. i am a blocklayer by trade i was told i would have no problem finding work before i got here but now with the more time that is passing i know the inevitable is going to happen and i am going to have to head back home to ireland. i have been applying for work in every kind of job but cant seem to get anything. just want to see is there anyone else in the same situation as myself and how are they dealing with it. would love to get some advice of any kind.


Almost surreal.
I have never had trouble with work before.
My employer of five years heard the other week i was scouting for another job, mainly because he cut my contract rate by 18%.

I had allso taken 8 weeks unpaid leave in the begining of the year.

I was a plastering foreman and got fired for sending out resume's.

Found a new job and didn't get paid, along with others.

I'm running an ad in Qld Courier Mail wed/sat jobs. Trades and Technical

Gathering information on similar situations regarding pays.


Now it's not just a matter of finding a job, it's being careful who's employing you and knowing whether you'll get paid.




BEWARE THE SHARKS ARE FEEDING!


Shaky


----------



## swearle (Mar 13, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> i think one has to be open to taking jobs in the initial stage of migrating. i mean, if we keep ourselves more flexible with the kind of jobs that we take up initially, it will make life easier and i guess atleast the monies will keep flowing rathr thn taking out from our saving.


Good to be positive......
I am a qualified trasdesmen in Brisbane and looking for a job as anything. 
Being flexible yes, it depends on which doors you have a key to.

Plenty of work on roads here. 

Did you know to be a labourer on an asphalt crew you now need experience and two checkable refferences!

A recent requirement.....? But I have my own shovel!

Uh Oh someone changed the lock on that door.


----------



## swearle (Mar 13, 2009)

ellisa said:


> Hiya
> 
> My oh is a plasterer is it the same for them?? it is worrying for when we get there but we won't be over until i get my job as a midwife. I need my security for my family (oh my god i sound like the man of the house! but hey my oh has always been the breadwinner!!) i feel like my roles reversed. To be honest my hubby will need to work so we can live up to the lifestyle we have in the uk.....very worrying isn't it. Is it as bad in all areas of queensland or just brissie????
> 
> Thanks Lisa


Lisa,

I'm a plastering foreman in Brisbane, or at least was!!!!

Guys are calling looking for work, and these are people I know and had work under me.

I have to tell them I'm looking myself.

I did find a job qiuckly after leaving my job of five years. I was terminated for enquiring about other jobs. 

Unfortunately I and several others including Brittish Expats didn't get paid!

Sorry about the doom and gloom but this is what's happening around me.

Shaky


----------



## adamhowlett (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi
I'm a fully qualified Gas & Heating Engineer and Plumber. I have been running my own business for a number of years and also worked for a major manufacturer attending breakdowns & service. I was looking to apply for a 175 visa as I have all the correct boxes ticket. My wife is a graduate with a degree in Law and Science, she is a business manager by trade but currectly working as a trainee teacher. We have been serious about emmigrating to Perth Aus for some time and want to give it a go before Im too old (43 this year). We're off to a seminar in London next Saturday to meet Agents and start the process. However it seems that times have changed very quickly. Is it viable are there jobs careers in Australia, Is it worth the time expence and gamble or are we just being taken for a ride by unscrupulous people promising you everything but not delivering the package. 

Concerned .... new and at the start of process

Adam


----------



## charlene130685 (Mar 11, 2009)

*in the same boot but half way through visas*



adamhowlett said:


> Hi
> I'm a fully qualified Gas & Heating Engineer and Plumber. I have been running my own business for a number of years and also worked for a major manufacturer attending breakdowns & service. I was looking to apply for a 175 visa as I have all the correct boxes ticket. My wife is a graduate with a degree in Law and Science, she is a business manager by trade but currectly working as a trainee teacher. We have been serious about emmigrating to Perth Aus for some time and want to give it a go before Im too old (43 this year). We're off to a seminar in London next Saturday to meet Agents and start the process. However it seems that times have changed very quickly. Is it viable are there jobs careers in Australia, Is it worth the time expence and gamble or are we just being taken for a ride by unscrupulous people promising you everything but not delivering the package.
> 
> Concerned .... new and at the start of process
> ...


Hi Adam you sound like you are in our situation my partner is a qualified gas and heating engineer plumber and is a partner in the family business im a full time mum but we are half way through our visa process and now begining to worry as we have heard so many stories we also are going to perth personaly i think if we dont go no matter what the result maybe when we get there we will get regret not going so best thing i think is to go and take the risk no reason why we cant come back if it dont work for us atleast here we know my partner wont have no problem going straight back into work i will keep an ear and an eye open and any info i find on perth i can pass across to you dont give up as i said we dont want to turn it down and im sure u dont chance of a lifetime not worth losing out on we are with global visas and our agent has been brill any questions on visa let me know and i will see if i can help


----------



## Annabel Candy (Mar 15, 2009)

*Unemployment in Australia*



colin909 said:


> hi i am new to these forums, i moved to brisbane at the start of january with the missus, got an appartment straight away. i am a blocklayer by trade i was told i would have no problem finding work before i got here but now with the more time that is passing i know the inevitable is going to happen and i am going to have to head back home to ireland. i have been applying for work in every kind of job but cant seem to get anything. just want to see is there anyone else in the same situation as myself and how are they dealing with it. would love to get some advice of any kind.


Sadly more and more people are being laid off, especially in construction, and unemployment is rising so it's not a good time to be looking for work. Still, I do think it's a case of being in the right place at the right time so keep calling people, even people who did not need you last month may have work this month. Good luck!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Annabel Candy said:


> Sadly more and more people are being laid off, especially in construction, and unemployment is rising so it's not a good time to be looking for work.


Construction workers have also now been removed from the priority processing list too - see the post:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9087-important-government-cuts-migration.html


----------

